# Mommas, would you want a new smilie?



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I went to the Questions and Suggestions (or whatever it's called) and asked for an additional smile or two to represent our loss. I have all my reasons there....

I just wanted to know what you all thought about it. Please go post your suggestions on that board (if anyone knows how to post a link, I'd appreciate it) if you're interested. The more people that post, the better. (and if you're happy with only the








that's cool too)

Best Wishes, Kelly


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

That's an awesome idea Kelly. I'd like to see a fairy or butterfly to represent our precisous babies. A friend of mine just started teaching me to make smilies. I'm off on vacation tomorrow. I'm due back late Wednesday. I'll talk to Cynthia when I return and see if we can do this.

Also Simonee's come up with many of our unique smiles. I'll consult with her too.

What would everyone else like to see? We can make a community effort on this (Cynthia's going to love me for this LOL).


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

OK...made my voice heard over on Q & S...
Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I just did three and emailed them to Cynthia


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Raven, can you post them here so we can see? There's also a thread in TAO and someone else also designed 2.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I woould definately like to see something that represented a baby who is now beyond the veil. Maybe a fairy or a baby with wings.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

angel one This one looks like







but with closed eyes and a little mouth and no halo.

Boy angel This one looks like the above one, but blue

Girl angel This looks like the above one, but pink


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Hope these remind you of your wonderful little ones.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Raven, I love the blue and pink angles!

andrea, Your smilies look like waldorf dolls! I LOVE THEM! I especially like that you made them in different skin tones - such a sweet touch!

So, what are others thoughts? I'm still working on a butterfly, but it looks like a color blob presently LOL.


----------



## shai (Aug 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea*
I made these ones, if you are interested.

http://69.90.153.229/w/andrea88/smilies.htm

Hope these remind you of your wonderful little ones.

Andrea, I love your angels!!! I uploaded them to my webspace acct. I hope that you dont mind


----------



## shai (Aug 10, 2004)

i TRIED to put the pic in my signature, but I don't know why it isn't working


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

shai - they have to be okayed by Cynthia Mosher - the MDC administrator - first. She will let us know whenn they are up.


----------



## shai (Aug 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raven*
shai - they have to be okayed by Cynthia Mosher - the MDC administrator - first. She will let us know whenn they are up.










OOoOO ok thanks Raven!


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Hey Raven, I finally got to see yours and I like them! I hope we get to have all of them so we can choose and change around.
Don't we at least deserve that?!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I LOVE andrea's smiles! I took her idea of the bunted babie and came up with these. I'm not into angles, so I wanted to make something for thoese who want something other than an angle.

http://home.comcast.net/~thetofumom/boycauc.gif
http://home.comcast.net/~thetofumom/boybrown.gif
http://home.comcast.net/~thetofumom/girlcauc.gif
http://home.comcast.net/~thetofumom/girlbrown.gif
http://home.comcast.net/~thetofumom/nutralcauc.gif
http://home.comcast.net/~thetofumom/nutralbrown.gif

I tried them with and without faces. I like them best without a face becasue it's more suggestive. I can slow the wings down if they're too much. I'd like to sharpen the shape of the wings, but then they don't open?

These are my first smilies ever, so I'm still learning.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Jaque, I didn't get to respond to your last message, so i'll tell you here...
I LOVE them! I like them without the faces and I think the speed of the wings opening is perfect now. When can we start using them? It's so great that we have choices of angels/butterflies









The one thing that I wondered was if we could name the angels something that would let people know they are for spirit babies- kind of keep them "for ourselves". Maybe they could be :spiritbaby1 etc.

What do you think?


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I like that idea too - I'll talk to Cynthia.

I put the word 'Spirit Child' on the smilies I did, but it looked really commercial. But I do like the idea of nameing the smilie like that. There are some limitations, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

OH Ms. Mom they ar beautiful. I just love them.







2


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Great work Ms. Mom! I love them. Maybe they can be in their own special area on the smilies list, instead of a label right on them, so that people know what they should be used for?


----------

